# Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max (RIP)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What’s that saying? Take a penny, leave a penny? Well someone suggested I just change it to rats for what happens at my home. LOL

Lose Tucker first , then a few days later Bronwen, his mom, is pts. This week I am picking up 2 boys who are living in a new horrible torture device they call a _hamster cage_, and a rescue was to take them home and put them in with an older lone male they have. Well the “boys” ended up not having any goolies…and they are about 3 months or so old…
I am going to ask Dudders if he would like a little harem for himself. LOL

The 2 foster girls went home in the afternoon, healing nicely from their spay as well.

Then tonight Aki leaves us, and tomorrow a little old man named Max, who is a minimum of 3 will be joining us and likely be nursemaided by 3 year old Valora. Max is a minimum of 3 years old and on his last days/weeks but needs a ratfriend.

Pics of Max when he comes tomorrow at noonish. 

For now you can meet the “boys” who have no names…

The black hoodie is the dominant girl and test nibbles but she also will lie very still for strokes and pancakes too. 


















the little fawn hoodie is a little timid, but very sweet


























The exchange happened yesterday AT my vet's clinic, and she was kind enough to look them over for me in the back room. The little black hoodie has a URI (sneezing, and lung sounds) but nothing desperate. The little fawn started being noisy last night so they are both on doxycycline to start.

Here's their former home. I call this cage the Hamster **** Cage...does anyone know who makes this horror?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

Soo Maxxy has come to stay with Valora. He's a boy who is well over 3, has HED and clubbed feet so bad that they cross in the back, he has scabs and scurfy skin that I will work on...itchy ears, itchy body...he loved his scratches and even forgave me the bath I gave him when I rubbed him in the towel...hehehe.

Max is over 3 years old and truly looks like it. Unlike my 3 year old Valora who seems to have a new vocation of nursemaid. But Max wants to move and will, silly boy likes to fall off the couch and go exploring the floor *doh*

Meet Max. 




































Max really shows off hockwalking to the extreme









His hind clubbed foot









Max and Valora









and after his bath, he was very glad to see her









And my silly wonderful girl, who absolutely loves pulling the stuffing out of the couch cushions... 


















She's so proud of her work :lol:









And then because I had one of those headaches that preclude productivity but are good for cuddling days I took Maxxy out again.

The poor old man is soo itchy/scurfy he loves scratches EVERYWHERE! I even put him on his back and scratch his belly and he loves it. After some Ensure and a lot of scratching, rubbing his ears, etc and he was even bruxxing for me. 


























And to show you how special these little girls are, or at least Zoey...she went to him

















Mia came to visit and gently groomed the back of his neck and around his ears. Good babies!


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

The 'boys' look lovely- they're very lucky to have found you. Our rat Lola came to us in a similar monstrosity of a hamster cage, I don't know how anyone can even think it's acceptable for rats.

What's Max's background? Has he been well cared for in the past? I'm glad he's got you and valora to see him through his final days, how much longer do you think he has? Hopefully some tlc will help him out loads.

Enjoy them x


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

NOt sure of the care really...he's the last rat of a woman who is getting out of rats. He needs a lot of hands-on care and attention and I don't think he was getting that. I gave the woman metacam, doxy and baytril so he at least had meds.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

Poor Max, he looks like he's been thru alot.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

Besides his scrurfy skin, and scabs, and the hair that comes out in chunks, he also has 4 old breaks in his tail, those funny black marks that can hide infection on his tail, an old partial degloving wound, etc. When I met him when he was first adopted from the HS, I don't remember ANY of these things.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

Is there something wrong with Valora's left eye?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *



Ratastic said:


> Is there something wrong with Valora's left eye?


it has been mucky for over a year. Meds, ointments etc do not work...we think its a faulty tear duct.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

I've seen lots worse cages, looks like an uneducated but good intentioned attempt. I"m happy the girls and Max ended up with someone who understands and appreciates the needs of these remarkable little creatures.
As I go through the final segment of my life I understand how difficult daily existance must be for these elderly gentle beings, how even the simple act of moving to go eat, or cleaning themselves can take all they got.
My Leonardo has dry flakey skin like dandruff, not as bad as Max and under the light at the Vets it looks like liver spots on his skin. The Vet said its common with older Rats. What are you doing for the flaking?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *



Spider said:


> I've seen lots worse cages, looks like an uneducated but good intentioned attempt. I"m happy the girls and Max ended up with someone who understands and appreciates the needs of these remarkable little creatures.
> As I go through the final segment of my life I understand how difficult daily existance must be for these elderly gentle beings, how even the simple act of moving to go eat, or cleaning themselves can take all they got.
> My Leonardo has dry flakey skin like dandruff, not as bad as Max and under the light at the Vets it looks like liver spots on his skin. The Vet said its common with older Rats. What are you doing for the flaking?


I added olive oil to his daily baby cereal, I am going to add glucosamine to his cereal as well to help out the HED, and for now I will scrub and bathe him I think, until the worst of it is gone


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

Whats HED?
Spider


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *



Spider said:


> Whats HED?


Hind end degeneration, also known as HLD - hind leg degeneration.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

lilspaz68, what kind of rat is that peachy cream colored rat of yours? he is so addorable. maybe in the future i would get one


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *



Gizzmo_2m said:


> lilspaz68, what kind of rat is that peachy cream colored rat of yours? he is so addorable. maybe in the future i would get one


Beige hooded I _think_... there are so many colours that look similar.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

thank you. i will make a note of that


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

Mia is a fawn hooded. Beige is much lighter and slightly grayer, fawn is orangey.

If you look back at the pics, you will see that Valora is beige hooded and can compare.


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

Awww, Max looks so old, but he is very lucky to have you as a mommy, and your babies are very sweet to go and love on him too, I hope everything is going well


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *



Apollo1229 said:


> Awww, Max looks so old, but he is very lucky to have you as a mommy, and your babies are very sweet to go and love on him too, I hope everything is going well


Max passed away today  See the "Over The Rainbow Bridge" section.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *



lilspaz68 said:


> Soo Maxxy has come to stay with Valora. He's a boy who is well over 3, has HED and clubbed feet so bad that they cross in the back, he has scabs and scurfy skin that I will work on...itchy ears, itchy body...he loved his scratches and even forgave me the bath I gave him when I rubbed him in the towel...hehehe.
> 
> Max is over 3 years old and truly looks like it. Unlike my 3 year old Valora who seems to have a new vocation of nursemaid. But Max wants to move and will, silly boy likes to fall off the couch and go exploring the floor *doh*
> 
> ...






how old is your injured rat?? ih he alrite?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Take a Rat, Leave a Rat...Meet the "boys" and Max *

Umm...he died this morning. He was very very old and almost disabled, but I took him in from another woman only 4 days ago.


----------

